
What if we made a CMS that compiled down to a desired JavaScript framework? - DGKSK8LIFE
https://twitter.com/TarekAl62101525/status/1293742083254165504
======
DGKSK8LIFE
What if we, as an open source community, made a CMS that compiled down to
someone's desired Javascript framework or HTML and CSS. If we made this
featured enough, I think it could change frontend development as an industry.

